# Nakamichi MB100, owner's manual



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello Guys

I'm looking for the owner's manual for Nakamichi MB100, in PDF (MB 75 is possible, also)
Not the Service Manual because I've got it.


 

 

Thousand thanks


----------



## silence (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, I was looking for that unit for myself!

I don't have the manual, but what are you looking for feature wise? May be able to help. It seems the manuals have disappeared online.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes no manual on the net!!!!

I write an article about the Vintage Nakamichi MB 100 and MB75 but since link with owner's manual.... I wont post it!!!

Another Old Naka's topic (sorry in french): Nakamichi TD700; si moche, si bon!


----------



## silence (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm sorry!

If it makes you feel any better I'm looking for manuals for most of Eclipse's product line from the last 90s early 2000s with no better luck.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

No problem

I've got only a little Fujitsu Ten with manual, in my collection
- Sound Monitor CDT 450x (Japan manual) with DTA 500x processor (without notice)
- Eclipse CD8051
- Eclipse CD8445

My scan is out!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'could only take photo!!


----------



## peter a. (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Chris,
I have a new Nakamichi MB-100. 
A friend has been promising to buy it, but it is still sitting on a closet shelf.
Let me know if you still need the owner’s manual and I will create a PDF for you.
Regards,
Peter


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes Peter, I'm always need it, in PDF, no problem

Thank you

I'll send you my mail in your Private Message box


----------

